# Danish Deer, beginning of the rutting season, lots of pics



## tpe (Oct 17, 2011)

These were shot mostly with a sony 500/8 reflex mirror lens (hence the doughnuts) more or less as shot and a couple with an old 300/4
It seems that the rutting season is comming early to Dyrhavn. The roe deer are beginning fill the air with their incessent grunts and are gathering in large groups. The females are in the center of a very large field with a couple of males and all around the side there are grass bare patches with a single male defending his territory entering into occasional jousts with a similaryly matched male.
There is quite an audience, if anyone wants to go and take some shots the trees behind may make a good hide but it seems like you can get to about 60m from them anyway and the light would be in more or less the right direction most of the day. They seem to be late starters getting going about mid day. Not sure how approachable the will be in the next few weeks when they are in full rut swing.


1






2





3





4





5






6





7




There are still some other animals to look at, i was supprised to see this thing given that there was a frost last night.

8





9





Thanks for looking

Tim


----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice pics, 5-7, and 9 are my favs. (5 may be a tad overexposed) I laghed at #1, basically because I make the same face when I'm in rut.


----------



## cpeay (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice bokeh in the first one.


----------

